# Multizone digital temperature monitor - Forrtex



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Does, or has anyone used these? Are they any good?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MULTI-ZONE-DIGITAL-TEMPERATURE-MONITORING-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ230349087252QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects?hash=item35a1e02214&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1686|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A4|294%3A50

Trying to cut down on the number of individual digi thermometers I'm using!

Any opinions/suggestions welcome - ta


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

we have something very similar at work on our kitchen air handler 

we have never had a problem with that and it has been running for 24 months non stop


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

> Some of these are quite good controllers but are designed for industrial use. We have them on a machine that makes our heat mat cloth at 200c+.
> I also have the same unit in my desk drawer that I looked at Years ago.
> They need wiring up with different components, like the thermistor probe and are not legal for sale to the public to use.
> They have to be hard wire and, in theory this should now only be done by a qualified electrician.
> ...


This was something i read on another site, makes me question if it should be used or not


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmm - that is a bit worrying! :gasp:


----------

